# E63 with Bose logic 7 system



## phunkfarm (Nov 23, 2005)

I am trading up into a 650ci from my M3.

how does the bose logic 7 system compare to my HK E46 system?

Would I need a JL Audio cleansweep if I simply wanted to add my sub box to enhance the logic 7?

Is there an easier way to add simply a sub for a minor sound mod without getting too deep into the fiber optics and all?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I have the L7 in my E90, and I came out of a E46 with the HK. I find the L7 to be better, cleaner, and have tighter bass.

I think the stock system has enough bass unless you are one of those ghetto boys that has to rattle his trunk lid as he crawls down the street in the hood.


----------



## phunkfarm (Nov 23, 2005)

*ghetto boys?*

anyone can upgrade a stereo.....I dont think where youre from means anything.

Anyways...

an answer to the question?


----------



## GeneArch (Apr 25, 2005)

phunkfarm said:


> I am trading up into a 650ci from my M3.
> 
> how does the bose logic 7 system compare to my HK E46 system?
> 
> ...


*Bose* Logic 7 ??? The Logic 7 is from Lexicon (a Division of Harmon)

Yes, you can add a sub in the trunk. Look at the Bimmerfest (in SB) threads and you will see a pic pr two.


----------

